# One cool song no one had heard of before



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

So, post a screenie of a song--one song--that you think the rest of us prolly haven't heard yet and may bring us joy. Also list genre plz. I'll start.

Rock:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice try, hipster...jk

Go to the Indie section and add it to your gmusic

http://magnifier.blogspot.com/p/free-song-archive.html?m=1


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing new, gauging to see how many recognize....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing album...


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I know you said only one, but I couldn't resist this one, either.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Amazing album...


If you like Fort Minor check out Flotbots^^

My screenie for the day:


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Nothing new, gauging to see how many recognize....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Favorite ccr song ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Classic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rock









I haz no sig


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

Any reggae fans out there?










Orange Grove
Look them up. Seriously. Cant think of anything better to listen to on a nice sunny day.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Johnny cash- I see a darkness

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Isis - 20 minutes/40 years progressive metal

edit: here's a few more since I have nothing better to do at the moment:

Sleep - Dopesmoker (song and an album; runs about an hour and 3 minutes) doom/sludge metal
Om - At Giza alternative metal 
High On Fire - Thraft Of Canaan doom/stoner metal
De La Soul - Rock Co. Kane Flow hip-hop
Flying Lotus - Camel instrumental hip-hop
The Sword - Lament For The Auroch metal
35007 - Artifical Intelligence psychedelic rock
Colour Haze - Tao No. 43 stoner/psychedelic rock
Talib Kweli - Memories Live hip-hop


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> If you like Fort Minor check out Flotbots^^
> 
> My screenie for the day:


I can take apart the remote and almost put it back together...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Amazing album...


Along the same vibe:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty much anything by KMFDM

White man, black man rip the system...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Guarentee you haven't heard this, but would enjoy it:


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Chris webby is the man. check him out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope I'm not the only metal head here!




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Guarentee you haven't heard this, but would enjoy it:


liked that one...had to listen to it on youtube.

now if i could only pronounce the name...hell, i don't know how ur name goes. i just say koopa troopa....lol


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jooba kooba.
=]
I got into it because it's one of Buckethead's side projects.
He's amazing.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Electro.
I LOVE designer drugs and electronic music in general (hence my username, heh). These guys kill it and this is probably my favorite remix by them. Not to mention my favorite picture hahah.

Edit1: LOL image shack removed it... let me edit that real quick and repost.

Edit2: you get the point...


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> I can take apart the remote and almost put it back together...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haha makes me glad
~Just my thoughts on the matter~


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

RIP MCA aka Adam Yauch

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/beastie-boys-co-founder-adam-yauch-dead-at-48-20120504

In his memory...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

been rocking Check Your Head all afternoon since the news :-(


----------

